# Sigelei Kaos (Spectrum)



## Daniel Alves (29/3/17)

Didn't see any posts for this.

I'm really liking this and have always like Sigelei mods except for not having Firmware updates but this may be the one.

http://www.sigelei.com/product/index.html?id=19






















*Features and Specs:*


Dimensions: 3-7/16" x 1-3/4" x 1-1/8"
510 Threaded
Operating Wattage: 10.0 - 230.0W
Voltage Input 6.4 - 8.4V
Voltage Output: 1.0 - 7.5V
Temperature Control: Nickel 200 (Ni200), Titanium (Ti), Stainless Steel 304, 316, 317 (SS), TCR
Temperature Range: 100 - 300C / 200 - 570F
Resistance Range: 0.1 - 3.0ohm
0.96" TFT Color Display Screen
Detailed Operating Interface
6 Interchangeable and Customizable LED Color Settings
Preheat Functionality
Zinc Alloy Construction
Requires (2) High Amp 18650 Batteries (Sold separately)
*External charger recommended for optimal charging speeds*
Micro USB Charging Port (DC 5V/2A)
Fast and Balanced Charging Support
Firmware Upgradeable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Ah man. That looks more alien than a Smok Alien. Nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

I wonder if the lights can go on with a remote. Then you could find your vape easier in the dark. 

Or could be cool at a night vape meet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (29/3/17)

Lol yeah or if you whistle at it like those find my keys key rings

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chronix (29/3/17)

Funny how these companies still advertise their dual battery mods to do more than 160W. Such BS


----------



## andro (29/3/17)

No man .... not for me at all. Ligth make it look cheap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

andro said:


> No man .... not for me at all. Ligth make it look cheap



I agree @andro - but I was quite pleased with the light on the little Aio - at least it could be turned off or the colour could be changed. Was gimmicky and cheap I agree but was quite fun.

I would still like a mod with a light in the atty, just for laughs


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Light in the atty and some kewl spinners like @Stosta Navigator.
Still love the Jolly Roger emblem.


And the mod can have built in speaker and some mp3s. The Apple I-mod. Banging

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

I see this mod has hit our shores!

Anyone plan on picking one up?


----------



## Daniel Alves (25/4/17)

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT492/Sigelei Kaos Spectrum Mod 

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/mods/products/sigelei-kaos-spectrum

https://www.noonclouds.co.za/products/sigelei-kaos-spectrum-230w


----------



## acorn (25/4/17)

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/sigelei-kaos-spectrum-230w

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/4/17)

Damn if only I was younger.... wud look cool in a club...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/4/17)

really i was done with buying devices... but im like a little kid and now i get shown something with lights ... much want

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

